# Ideas Please



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

I am trying to clean our pack n play. I have used a steam carpet cleaner on it and it helped a little. Any ideas?


----------



## dale anne (Apr 28, 2004)

howdy pack and play as in a playpen?....i use my high pressure washer on mine....also use laundry soap mixed with a lil dish soap...cuts grease good then blast away the grime....hope this helps dale anne


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks I will try it.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

I fold up ours part way and stick it in the bathtub, let soak in vinegar and water(very little vinegar) and tide. rinse with handheld shower or bucket.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

That sounds good also.


----------

